# October 2019 - Civil / Construction Study Group



## hectomatic (May 30, 2019)

Hello, 

I will be a second time test taker for the Fall PE Civil / Construction and I was wondering if anyone is interested in creating a study group. 

While some people are better of studying alone, others out there might be interested other wise. Whether its for a regular studying routine or help with specific problem solving - everyone is welcome.  

Comment below if you are interested. I am located in NJ between Rutgers NB / NJIT and willing to have weekly study sessions. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sylvia (Aug 3, 2019)

Did you find a group? Im taking the Envieronmental this October and also looking for a partner.


----------



## hectomatic (Sep 17, 2019)

Sylvia said:


> Did you find a group? Im taking the Envieronmental this October and also looking for a partner.


Nope I have been doing my solo thing this whole time. PM me if you are interested.


----------

